# Upgrades



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it would be funny to put some photos to compare oldies vs new stuff.
The idea is to put old bikes and new bikes to see the diference between one and another.
I'm dong this because i'm bored and i don't know what else to put  and because I saw the photo o ritopc and his old cannondale which can't compare to his "new" norco with his 66 and also an old I don't know which bike of rzozaya and his actual motolite pimped mobile haha  
salu2


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Here are mine

My old Epic (watch how the apartment changed too  )

Before










After










The 575

Before


After



The Zion

Before










After


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Unpacking my ML:










This is on the first ride of the ML:










This is like it is now (except for the Thomson seatpost and WTB saddle, which is the original one), and the cables are done!








[


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here's mine.... I only have the history in pics since 2001 and on...

In the background, you can see my Alubike Reactor (the one in grey and yellow). Very modest bike, but surprisingly light. Used from 2001 through 2003...










Then the Warp DS1 2003... which I got my nick from... This frame was so cheap, nobody would consider seriously expensive upgrades. Seriously, if it was priced 500 bucks higher, it would have had a better reputation... Got in late 2003, sold mid 2004 in an economical crisis...










Early 2005 saw me going back to the MTB, after months of only road riding... Warp DS1 2004, modest build that lasted until late the SB...










Last version of the Warp...










Then, my first high end bike, bought in January 2006... My lovely SB.










Then like this...










And now... the Black Pearl...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

The only bike I have transformed is my Spot, I got it as a demo from Interbike so It came with the build you see. The second photo is from last night (child not included)

Cheers,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> The only bike I have transformed is my Spot, I got it as a demo from Interbike so It came with the build you see. The second photo is from last night (child not included)
> 
> Cheers,


Cool, Mada....

Hey, that's a big boy!!
I forgot how old is he, but I remember he's not that far from Mini-Warp...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Cool, Mada....
> 
> Hey, that's a big boy!!
> I forgot how old is he, but I remember he's not that far from Mini-Warp...


He's 2.5, almost ready to go ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> The only bike I have transformed is my Spot, I got it as a demo from Interbike so It came with the build you see. The second photo is from last night (child not included)
> 
> Cheers,


Nice bike! Now with the coil it will work wonders... shame about the roadie fork you're planning to put on it, but well, I guess you can't have it all...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A year ago.









Then









Finally


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Here is mine. 
1>Before
2>After


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

Then you can see my old Norco in the back.









Now









as upgrades goes here's how I started and how is now.

Rims/Wheels	was Mavic XC717/XT Hubs now is Mavic Crossland
Tires was IRC Mythos Slick now are Maxxis UST Tubeless Crossmark
Crankset Race Face Evolve XC
Front Derailleu Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur was Shimano LX now is Sram X.9
Shifters was Shimano LX Integrated Shifters/Levers Sram X.9
Handlebars	Easton MonkeyLite SL
Brakes was Avid BB Mechanical now Avid Juicy Carbon
Pedals	Shimano PD-M545
Saddle was Schwinn god knows waht model now is WTB Speed V


----------

